# Sticky  Cross Posting: Article on Puppy Buying Etiquette



## CloudClan

I just read this article someone posted on another list I belong to. I thought it was very well written and a nice description of the puppy buying process from a "breeder's perspective" https://rufflyspeaking.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/puppy-buyer-ettiquette/ http://rufflyspeaking.net/puppy-buyer-ettiquette/


----------



## Ladysmom

That is excellent, Carina! I'm going to ask to have to have it pinned in our Breeders section.


----------



## Sylie

That is so right. I was a novice, but I picked my breeder and let her pick my puppy. I love Josy as if she were my sister...and in a way she is.


----------



## The A Team

This is a great (should be) "required" read for anyone wanting a puppy....


----------



## Furbabies mom

I think it is excellent also, I don't think it should be any other way! None of mine, however have been from reputable breeders. I've had Maltese and Yorkies for a number of years, and in my ignorance I thought you only purchased show quality dog's if you were going to show your dog. Since I've joined SM and have looked at tons of reputable breeders sites I understand more about the process of buying a dog from a reputable breeder. I understand that the breeder is looking for her next champion, that theybdo genetic testing, that they will check me out to see if I'm right for owning one of their dog's. When and if I get another Malt, I will contact a reputable breeder and I believe that it will be a wonderful experience!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Great article, Carina! I hope it does get posted. There are always new members with questions and this could answer a lot!


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Wow, great article, a must-read for everyone.


----------



## edelweiss

Carina, thank you for this most excellent article, which I have bookmarked. I don't believe you ever disappoint when you speak---a true lady of wisdom!


----------



## babycake7

Thank you so much for posting this link. Since I am new to the world of wanting to purchase from a show breeder, this is very helpful information which I really appreciate. I am taking it to heart and hope that it helps lead me to my own little Maltese. Hope


----------



## BellaEnzo

Nice article. It should def be pinned. My two came from a family members but in the future, I would like it to be a 6mo or a retiree from a breeder so I will keep all this in mind in the future.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Carina -- what a great article. I hope it is read by lots of prespective buyers and taken to heart.

I couldn't help but laugh about the Horrible Horace T-shirts -- it's sooooooooo true. The public doesn't understand how close-knit the show community is. 

Marj -- I have put this as a sticky as I believe it is a great article.


----------



## Aarianne

Great article--both informative and entertaining. :thumbsup:


----------



## French Maiden

It is a great article, A really informative read. I know I got alot out of it. 

I've got myself a breeder already and my baby girl was 4 weeks old yesterday, now having read this article I feel so much more confident in my ability to communicate with my breeder. 

Thanks for posting x


----------



## maggieh

Everyone - the link in the first post has been updated today! Thanks, Marj, for letting me know the page moved!


----------



## maltese manica

Excellant article !!! very informative and clear!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Great article Carina....thanks for posting. I too never knew but since becoming a SM member I have learned so much. :thumbsup:


----------



## eiksaa

Very well written. However, while I agree with #7, I do think her example is a bit extreme. If a person said 'I'll get back to you about getting on your list", don't put him on your list till they get back to you! Doing that and then being hurt if they call another breeder is just crazy, IMO.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## preisa

Thank you so much for posting...very interesting.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CloudClan

eiksaa said:


> Very well written. However, while I agree with #7, I do think her example is a bit extreme. If a person said 'I'll get back to you about getting on your list", don't put him on your list till they get back to you! Doing that and then being hurt if they call another breeder is just crazy, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL, it is good to remember that there are a lot of crazy folks in the dog world. 

I think the point of number 7 is really that the person is not being entirely honest. This person, Horace?, has just gotten off the phone with the one person and sounded like what he had to talk over with his wife was getting on her waiting list, but in the example he doesn't even pause to talk to his wife ... he goes right down the list and calls another breeder. It isn't that he is committed to the first breeder yet, but he has "fed her a line." If he is talking to others, he should say it. 

Honesty is the issue here, not so much that he is shopping around. I think doing the research and talking to other breeders is important. Most breeders expect that, but the point of much of this is to remember that you are building a relationship of trust that goes both ways. 

Perhaps the analogy of dating would be a good one. If a guy goes on a great date with you, tells you he is going to call you tomorrow and before he even gets home that night he asks out one of your friends, you are going to feel you have been "Horace-ed." 

Thank you Marj for noticing the update on the link. I posted this after having had conversations with breeders and puppy buyers alike and hearing a lot of complaints from both sides of the situation. 

I remember how hard it was when I went to buy Cadeau. He was the first dog I had ever bought (my Cloud was bought by my father from a neighbor and my other Maltese up to that point had been rescues). I had been part of the Maltese community long enough to have some good contacts who could refer me to good people and to know what to look for in a breeder, but I still felt overwhelmed by it. In fact, knowing as much as I did made the process more difficult. There were so many things to consider. 

I had one awkward encounter where I met up at a show with two breeders I had been speaking to (one was a planned meeting). I had told one of them about the fact that I was talking to other breeders, but I had not yet told the first one. Thankfully, the first was very gracious and laid back and was not upset. But it felt awkward when I was there to meet the first one's puppy and the second one wanted to show me hers at the same time. I felt like I had been caught two-timing. :brownbag:

I have also seen that breeders do in fact start talking about the folks that do a lot of "shopping" around and it tends to not be in positive terms. Horace is real although I imagine his name has been changed and I haven't seen Horace t-shirts, -yet. :blush:


----------



## eiksaa

I definitely see the point. And I do think Horace can say the same thing but make it more obvious what his real intentions are. I agree with honesty being the issue, but I also think we live in a society where politeness is valued more than honesty and it's always better to not be overly trusting till you know for sure the other person is 'in'.

For example, I conduct a lot of interviews. When I don't like a candidate and I know I am not going to let him go to the next level, I say, "Thanks for your time. Someone from our company will get back to you." If however, I do like someone and I know I want the hiring manager to speak to him, I would say, "It was great talking to you and you sound like a great fit. Someone from our company should get in touch with you soon." The bottomline is the same, but I try not to give false hope. Now I know it's not an ideal example because in this case it is HR's job to let them down, not mine...but just thinking about why someone might not outright say, "I don't want a puppy from you."

I see how Horace did the second though. He definitely let the breeder believe he was going to get a pup from her. Buyers need to be more honest, but breeders also need to be less trusting till someone gives them their word so they don't get burnt. 

I have also been on the other side when I have applied for jobs. Till I have the offer letter there is no way I am believing someone's "We'll get back to you". There have been times when a company has given me a verbal yes but I am not handing in my resignation till I have it in writing.

Anyway, not disagreeing with you or the article. Bottomline is I agree with everything there. Just saying some thought out loud.


----------



## CloudClan

eiksaa said:


> Anyway, not disagreeing with you or the article. Bottomline is I agree with everything there. Just saying some thought out loud.


I have to agree with your point about the breeder perhaps being crazy to get hurt feelings over something as small as that, but it is true that some are a wee bit crazy. :innocent:


----------



## JRM993

I have been looking for a pup since February, 2013 and finally found this article. Probably a bit too late, but it certainly puts a lot of things in perspective from the breeders point of view for the buyer to consider. Fortunately or unfortunately, I have not had the occasion to look for a new pup since fourteen years ago. One usually does not do this too often so there is a lot of room for mistakes. Also, I feel, that it is such an EMOTIONAL ISSUE...but, I am just trying my best...and I hope I will be successful in the near future!!!


----------



## Slydersmama

Looks like it may of been a good read....but the link doesn't work.


----------



## CloudClan

Slydersmama said:


> Looks like it may of been a good read....but the link doesn't work.


Not sure why the link died, but thanks for bringing it to attention. Here is the article: 

https://rufflyspeaking.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/puppy-buyer-ettiquette/

Perhaps one of the Mods can update the old link.

_Edited to add moderator comment - link has been updated in post #1. Thanks!_


----------



## Slydersmama

Thank you Carina for reposting that....


----------

